# When to breed



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

I was looking for a little advice on when is the best time to bred my does. My first twins were born on thanks giving and that has been ok (in Florida) but I wasn't sure if others felt there was a better time. 

My goats are all boer crosses that I both milk and raise for chevon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It all depends on your convenience or when your market has the optimum prices.
This year we had some Dec kids & they are almost ready to go, either to market or FFA.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep depends on when you will want to sell or Butcher them. I know around here lots of people want goat for Easter Dinner. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Baphomet said:


> I was looking for a little advice on when is the best time to bred my does. My first twins were born on thanks giving and that has been ok (in Florida) but I wasn't sure if others felt there was a better time.
> 
> My goats are all boer crosses that I both milk and raise for chevon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Easter is a big market for 3 month old kids that weigh 30 to 45 lbs, I believe. I know you will get docked for kids that weigh more than 50 lbs. Once Easter is over the prices usually drop until around the end of August/first of September - at least in my area. Christmas kids are also big because they usually require out of season breeding. I would strongly advise that you not breed for summer kidding in your area. Kids cannot regulate their temperature until they hit about 48 hours of age and you could very well end up with dead kids due to heat stroke. Another factor is that heat and humidity adversely affect nursing and weight gain. Here is a link explaining the ethnic holidays and what type of goats are wanted.

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/purpose/ethniccalendar.shtml


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice. Seems like everyone around here has kids hitting right about now. Wasn't sure why that was but now I see it's just the market. 

I don't sell my kids, just want to raise healthy kids for meat and pay the least to feed them, so I want them on grass as long as possible. 

I'll definitely avoid summer kidding. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

